# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Hongos en el Pasteral

## perdiguera

Hoy he estado en el embalse del Pasteral donde he encontrado estos hongos y como no los conocía ni llevaba el libro de setas, pues allí los dejé, había bastantes, por lo que el arrancar uno para mostrarlo no hacía mucho mal, creo.

----------


## Azuer

Hola perdiguera, tiene toda la pinta de _Agrocybe praecox_, típico de primavera.

Saludos.

----------

